# Benalmadena



## Mamabear1625 (Sep 1, 2013)

Canadian couple, early 60's, coming to Benalmadena for ten days in December; staying in the Pueblo, will have a good look around the Costa del Sol for potential spots to winter in 2014/2015.............any tips, rental websites, etc. we like to walk along the seawall, try new restaurants, won't have a car, use public transit, what are the best towns to check out? Need very decent wifi as we are still working and need to email back and forth to clients, also hubby wondering where he can watch football games on TV
Also, regarding times we will be there over Christmas..........does everything shut down or does it cater to tourists?
Also, last question, we will travel to Barcelona for ten days after Benalmadena, train from Malaga, how long, should we make reservations?
Thanks,


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Make sure you visit Torrox Costa (excellent promenade for long walks) and Nerja during your stay. Also the butterfly park in Benalmadena is definitely worth a visit.


----------



## whitenoiz (Sep 18, 2012)

mamabear


> we will travel to Barcelona for ten days after Benalmadena, train from Malaga, how long, should we make reservations?


Two trains a day direct departing Malaga at 0840 and 1435, journey time 5hrs45mins. Both are AVE High Speed services, advance booking essential as seats are limited. I would recommend booking at least six weeks ahead of the date of planned travel especially as this will allow access to some reduced fares. Details here...
Renfe


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you been before in the winter? Are you visiting friends/family?

Have you thought about the Canary Islands instead? I like Gran Canaria.

January Weather Averages for Benalmadena, Spain

January Weather Averages for Maspalomas, Canary Islands

Drier, brighter, warmer and in some respects cheaper.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

bob_bob said:


> Have you been before in the winter? Are you visiting friends/family?
> 
> Have you thought about the Canary Islands instead? I like Gran Canaria.
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhh, they will all want to come…………………..


----------



## AlanS (Jan 1, 2013)

thrax said:


> Make sure you visit Torrox Costa (excellent promenade for long walks) and Nerja during your stay. Also the butterfly park in Benalmadena is definitely worth a visit.


As is the Benalmadena harbour


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

AlanS said:


> As is the Benalmadena harbour


.. and altho it can be a tad touristy, Mijas Pueblo, a "typical spanish village" is worth a visit

Jo xxx


----------

